# Well....I think thats me outa here.......



## badger (May 9, 2005)

......don't think I'll bother to renew my membership next year. I don't get on to the forum much these days, as I am tied up with other things, and now I'm retired the forum isn't on in the background all day like it used to be. I don't insure through MHF, don't go to rallys any more and to be honest...........................the site is bloody boring now. Used to have a great laugh on here, with chat room quizzes etc.....I know I know its a motorhome site.....well I have one....but I don't necessarily want to talk about it all the time. Just cant see why I should pay subscription to access the site 2/3 times a year and be bored with it, so probably wont be here next year. Will come back and say goodbye to those friends who are still here later.

Badger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ah, the badger cull has started today!  

Sorry to see you go but when it's time to move on you have to........move on.

Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds a little bit like, "thanks for all the fun and help but it's time I moved on. I've enjoyed it."

Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now you have retired you don't view :roll: 

Only watched the site when you were working ........must have been a civil service job.

When I was working I was too busy WORKING. :wink: 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That's a shame, but I do understand about how the forum has changed over the last few years, not always for the better in my opinion.
But this is not the post to use for that.
Do enjoy yourselves out and about.

cabby


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just my point Cabby, this is the only subject I could find with the word "chat" in it, it seems all the social banter has gone. Gemmy yes I did work, and no not a civil job, please don't judge as you don't know me. See what you've done, first time I've been serious on here.!!! If the mods wish to move this to a more appropriate place then please do so......ah....are there any mods left?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Four introductions today and three yesterday in the newcomers forum. One retirement today. Good luck Badger, I'm still learning after 7years. 

New regulations, new gadgets, the latest most cost effective method of telecoms abroad etc etc. Plus the ability to quiz a very knowledgeable group of people about probs I come across on the MH.

I must admit though that it is not a roll about laugh, but there again didn't join for that.

Good luck again and happy MHing 

:wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit like a 'soap' really.
You start watching, get involved, actively participate and then drift away. But return sometime later and carry on as if there had never been any break.

Good luck to you Badger.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

To be honest, I only come on here because I worry about barryD. :? 

Good luck for the future.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think Ray has hit it on the head, but does that mean it is approaching my time to wander away. :? :? 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> To be honest, I only come on here because I worry about barryD. :?
> 
> Good luck for the future.


Never mind worrying about me, when you going to send me some of the rent you have made from all those kazakhstanis you have rented my house out to?

Im skint as I have just spent the last of me holiday fund at Annecy Market which was a cheese bonanza and then on a tour round some crappy gorges that Mrs D insisted on dragging me round.

Badger, I dont know what your on about. I hardly ever post about motorhomes on here except when the stupid thing breaks down or blows up which I suppose it does. A lot.

Still plenty of banter to be had. Go and let off steam on the abusive thread. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-140737-0-days0-orderasc-.html That Pippin should be on there and is always worth hurling insults at.

I know what you mean about MHF at work. Its a great distraction and an excuse from getting out of actually working. Sadly Mrs D now knows the colours of MHF and can see when I am messing about on here and not doing real work. Bah!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

good luck Badger, forums are like that though, they evolve and change just like your local pub.

People join and leave daily (31 joined today so far) and so its a moving target if you start to take less notice of the site, when you do come back different people are posting, things have changed,

I take your point about the quiz though, its something I want to re-instate once I can find someone to act as quizmaster


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> I take your point about the quiz though, its something I want to re-instate once I can find someone to act as quizmaster


Hmm. How much does it pay? On second thougts Probably not a good idea. What about getting the gnome to do it (747)?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > I take your point about the quiz though, its something I want to re-instate once I can find someone to act as quizmaster
> ...


Why?

Is he a Gno it all?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

747 said:


> To be honest, I only come on here because I worry about barryD. :?
> 
> Good luck for the future.


And I thought you worried about me

Not my fault you were not the Heathcliffe you described

Although you were pretty close 

Don't tell Barry though

sorry Badger you are leaving, if things are not right maybe you could have stayed and changed it for the better

Me, I just find the folks on here so genuine and I am interested in whatever they have to say ( don't always agree)

But it takes all sorts to make a world

good luck

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Hmm. How much does it pay? On second thougts Probably not a good idea. What about getting the gnome to do it (747)?


Probably all go arse upwards if he did it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a Masters Degree in Toadstools.

Yes, I am a real fun guy ...... funghi, geddit. :lol: 

Oh, I give up. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There'd be a lot more chat if everyone didn't complain all the time about threads straying off topic, so now you have to start a chat, which is more difficult, all conversations wander in real life, quite why it's so taboo in thread is beyond me, so long as it stray back too of course.

Too many pedants also spoil things, and of course men don't chat as such, we talk seriously about important things :wink: :wink:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

badger said:


> ......don't think I'll bother to renew my membership next year. I don't get on to the forum much these days, as I am tied up with other things, and now I'm retired the forum isn't on in the background all day like it used to be. I don't insure through MHF, don't go to rallys any more and to be honest...........................the site is bloody boring now. Used to have a great laugh on here, with chat room quizzes etc.....I know I know its a motorhome site.....well I have one....but I don't necessarily want to talk about it all the time. Just cant see why I should pay subscription to access the site 2/3 times a year and be bored with it, so probably wont be here next year. Will come back and say goodbye to those friends who are still here later.
> 
> Badger


Sounds like you're doing the right thing then. 
What I can't understand though is why you want to post your reasons on here .Sounds like sour grapes to me .
I am not going to renew my CC membership this year but I wasn't planning on telling the other thousands of members about it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Brian, I was going to tell everyone that I was not renewing my subscription to Trainspotting Monthly, as I thought it would be very interesting.

You have forced me to have a rethink. 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> ......don't think I'll bother to renew my membership next year. I don't get on to the forum much these days, as I am tied up with other things, and now I'm retired the forum isn't on in the background all day like it used to be. I don't insure through MHF, don't go to rallys any more and to be honest...........................the site is bloody boring now. Used to have a great laugh on here, with chat room quizzes etc.....I know I know its a motorhome site.....well I have one....but I don't necessarily want to talk about it all the time. Just cant see why I should pay subscription to access the site 2/3 times a year and be bored with it, so probably wont be here next year. Will come back and say goodbye to those friends who are still here later.
> 
> Badger


That's what happened to me but I think I have gone and come back about 4 times now. I too am leaving again but I know I will be back usually when something political happens and I want to see what others think.

Incidently I could not get in the site today as Kaspersky told me their was a Trojan via MHF link. I left a msg with outdoorbitz just in case it was not a false positive or false negative or whatever it means with a similar sound.

But in the event you don't come back, thank you for your posts and I wish you a long and happy retirement.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Badger sorry to hear your views but understand them fully, as they say time changes things not always for the good. Some good laughs in the past. :wink:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> badger said:
> 
> 
> > ......don't think I'll bother to renew my membership next year. I don't get on to the forum much these days, as I am tied up with other things, and now I'm retired the forum isn't on in the background all day like it used to be. I don't insure through MHF, don't go to rallys any more and to be honest...........................the site is bloody boring now. Used to have a great laugh on here, with chat room quizzes etc.....I know I know its a motorhome site.....well I have one....but I don't necessarily want to talk about it all the time. Just cant see why I should pay subscription to access the site 2/3 times a year and be bored with it, so probably wont be here next year. Will come back and say goodbye to those friends who are still here later.
> ...


sounds to me he his just saying cheerio to pals he has made here. :roll:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Ahh you see, I'm not the only one with these opinions, that's opinions, not sour grapes, I have had good times on here why should I complain, just letting you know that I probably wont be around, and if your interested, and a few of you aren't, I posted my reasons.
Pusser, great to hear from you how's the health? and I'm glad to see that there is still some humour and banter on here.
My reasoning looks at finance too I know its not a lot, but unlike most on here I don't get a big pension and rally's I don't do, except Malvern for obvious reasons, but the last time we went we were further away from the action than those who didn't book, and all to save £2.50 or whatever. I don't insure through MHF, I don't travel abroad extensively etc. etc. Plus I don't find much time to come on the site and chat. All in all I just wonder if its worth the subs, I thought the same last year but decided to carry on, although I only posted a couple of times.

Nothing personal folks its still nice to chat having the chance.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Badger,
Many thanks for the general comments and advice these last years,
Take care whatever you do.
Norman.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mollmagee said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > badger said:
> ...


Ditto, I always think it's a shame when folk just vanish into the ether.

Well, most of them....................... :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the flip side, When BarryD comes to sub time he won't be allowed under the simpleton section of the site T&Cs.

And me too most likely.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> On the flip side, When BarryD comes to sub time he won't be allowed under the simpleton section of the site T&Cs.
> 
> And me too most likely.


You, a simpleton Kev?

Getting a bit above your station aren't you? :lol:

(should have kept that one for the abusive thread ...... damn). :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> On the flip side, When BarryD comes to sub time he won't be allowed under the simpleton section of the site T&Cs.
> 
> And me too most likely.


Not true Im afraid! Nuke pays me to be a member because I constantly break things and have to post about it all the time and if I am not doing that I am posting stupid pictures of me frollocking around the Alps. This "Apparently" boosts the turnover of pages and thus increases his hit rate and add campaign revenue you see!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Who are you...?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's Barry the Troll.

Can't think what he meant about lack of banter or chat, mind you, you do have meet us half way and log on now and then.

As for leaving it seems to be the new thing to announce it in thread, sort of one last thing, if/wehr I go I'll most likely just go and leave you wondering or not most likely, I shan't be missed,


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple of comments from me,

I am never happy to see people announce their intention to depart - since it reminds me how transient we all are on here and the loss of any person weakens the interchange.

Like many, including Badger, I have seen the site change since I first participated, and some of the changes have not improved things IMO, but that is my opinion and others will undoubtedly disagree as they are fully entitled to do.

Like Badger, we do not participate in rallies, buy insurance through MHF or often require replacement or new accessories from ODB, so like him our involvement does not hinge around such things.

My use of the forum is as a discussion arena - something I do enjoy and participate in frequently (too frequently many would say........ :lol: ), I enjoy being able to offer suggestions or advice to those that request it (and probably those that don't too.....), so to me it fulfils a specific role, but one that is limited to the virtual pathways only.

We have met some lovely people after an initial on-line contact via MHF, being in the sunny part of Southern France that is not really surprising, or unwelcome. So I suspect that our participation will continue at least ftb, but who knows what our situation will be in 18 months time......... :?

I would also remind Badger that, even though he may not be able to post on the forum AFAIK he will still have the ability to read what has been posted in all except the Subscribers Lounge, Company Reports and similar "locked" sections, although the PM system will no longer be available for his use. 

If this is "goodbye" then I am sad to see you go, "_au revoir_" and "_a bientot_" have a much more open possibility IMO, so perhaps those terms are more appropriate. 

Dave


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Why are we here, what is life all about?
Is God really real, or is there some doubt?
Well tonight we're going to sort it all out,
For tonight it's the Meaning of Life.

What's the point of all these hoax?
Is it the chicken and egg time, are we all just yolks?
Or perhaps, we're just one of God's little jokes,
Well ca c'est the Meaning of Life.

Is life just a game where we make up the rules
While we're searching for something to say
Or are we just simple spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DNA?

What is life? What is our fate?
Is there Heaven and Hell? Do we reincarnate?
Is mankind evolving or is it too late?
Well tonight here's the Meaning of Life.

For millions this life is a sad vale of tears
Sitting round with really nothing to say
While scientists say we're just simply spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DNA.

So just why, why are we here?
And just what, what, what, what do we fear?
Well ce soir, for a change, it will all be made clear,


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> f your interested, and a few of you aren't, I posted my reasons.
> Pusser, great to hear from you how's the health? and I'm glad to see that there is still some humour and banter on here.


My health is great thanks, apart from illnesses. I've never been "iller" but also never been so happy. Still troubled by the demise of Mum and Dad but I think that is because I want to be. Grandchildren coming out my ears (11), and always a nice holiday in France twice a year although this year once as we want to be here for number 12 which hasn't come out yet. And further pilgrimages to South Hams and Mawgan Porth coming up next week.

I do hope you don't go. I must also say I am surprised you going just as Nukey is about to start the Beta run of a Members Wives section.

But even if you do go, pop back in as New Member and say hello. You can I think say Hello five times before you pay.

Best wishes and don't get shot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally I haven't a clue what you are all on about

It matters not a jot what others think

Of course if you think every one is totally boring and of no consequence 

Then yes it's time to go

But it may be worth while thinking Hang on let's reassess

The only time it's worth stopping thinking and reassessing is when you are dead

Some die earlier than others

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pusser 
I've put you onto my ignore list, dont ask me how

And I've know idea how to get you off

So its a sad farewell from me

Until / if I manage to get you off

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Pusser
> I've put you onto my ignore list, dont ask me how
> 
> And I've know idea how to get you off
> ...


There you go again, you can't go around getting people off willy nilly like that :roll: :roll: no shame some people.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser
> ...


............especially if it rubs them up the wrong way. :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Pusser
> I've put you onto my ignore list, dont ask me how
> 
> And I've know idea how to get you off
> ...


Press the "Ignore" button again and I think you get a list of those that you have chosen to ignore, on the bottom right hand side of that page there was a delete button when I tried it and pressing that reinstated the person onto my normal list i.e. took them off the ignore list.....

Hope that is how it works - it is how I did it when I tried it out.....

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's always unfortunate when a well respected and long standing member decides to move on and do other things,but that is the nature of all forums I'm afraid.There will be new members coming in to replace them with hopefully some interesting posts.I have just renewed again as I still find the forum useful and interesting after all this time.

ps wonder who the most ignored member is,can we have a league table Nuke


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What if I annoy so many people over the summer that they all press the Ignore button and I end up just talking to myself! 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> What if I annoy so many people over the summer that they all press the Ignore button and I end up just talking to myself! 8O


I thought I heard something then, must be an echooooooooooooooooo


----------



## junian (May 20, 2013)

YAWN forgotten about you already.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Pusser
> I've put you onto my ignore list, dont ask me how
> 
> And I've know idea how to get you off
> ...


I think I was the first member to go to the old jail on here. It was indeed a proud moment. I am hoping I could also be the first person to be ignored. Something to tell my grandchildren on a cold winters evening when they need to know what a wonderful grand dad I am and for them to be in awe of my lack of achievements in the long life I have had.

Being ignored makes me feel as though I am back home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have got Penguin to thank Pusser for reversing the ignore achievement 

You are no longer on my ignore list, no one is  

aldra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

See you Pete  

Met you briefly once at a Newbury rally many moon's ago.

All the best

Phil & Janet.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> You have got Penguin to thank Pusser for reversing the ignore achievement
> 
> You are no longer on my ignore list, no one is
> 
> aldra


Does that still count as me being the first to be ignored. It means so much to me. 

Thanks Penny for the extra work. Can someone direct me to a link that explains what this button does. I won't use it because I like to read all views, criticisms, and hate messages. I know then, people care enough to ignore me. Now I'm filling up with emotion so I shall go get some dinner.

Just realised that ignore is the beginning of ignorance. A science in its self. 8)


----------

